# MARZOCCHI-SHIVER-DC-2002-190mm



## Deleted 114060 (23. November 2011)

MARZOCCHI SHIVER DC 2002 - 190mm

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARZOCCHI-SHIVER-DC-2002-190mm-FR-DH-FREERIDE-DOWNHILL-/170731505038

Der Artikel ist in technisch gutem Zustand, zeigt aber optische Gebrauchspuren (u.a. Abrieb durch Bremszug am linken Tauchrohr). Einsatz in der Saison 2002 und 2003 (kein Renneinsatz). Die Gabel wurde mit Shockboots gefahren. Da der letzte Service der Gabel einige Zeit zurück liegt habe ich den Artikel als Ersatzteil / Defekt ausgewiesen.

Technische Daten:
- Color Silver
- 190mm Travel 
- NEW Open Bath HSCV Valving 
- NEW Multi-Circuit Damping Design 
- Coil Springs 
- External Preload & Rebound Control 
- 35mm Aluminum Stanchions 
- 20mm Dedicated Axle


----------



## tommy0815in (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

möchte mir auch noch ne shiver DC zulegen, find bloß keine mehr 

Gruß Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch eine zuhause rumliegen. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## tommy0815in (25. Januar 2012)

Was hast du denn für eine, bitte melde dich bei mir [email protected]


----------



## Foes (22. April 2012)

xxx hab noch eine Shiver ...


----------



## iltisno1 (20. Juli 2012)

hallo,
falls hier noch irgendjemand eine shiver rumliegen hat, bitte bie mir melden.

[email protected]

egal ob defekt oder funktionstüchtig.

suche dringend ersatz für meine kaputte shiver.


----------



## Foes (20. Juli 2012)

siehe PN hab Dir gerad geschrieben... best


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2012)

Suche auch eine Shiver DC!


----------



## Foes (3. August 2012)

Hi Ralph..
ich hätte wie beschrieben noch eine Hier
Shiver DV .. mit Gebrauchtspuren aber in Technisch gutem Zustand.
Neues Öl und harte federn 70Kg - 90Kg sind drinn.
Kann die weicheren aber dazu geben + 2x Direkt Marzocchi Vorbau.
Lass uns gern tel oder schreib mir eine mail an: [email protected]
beste GRüße
Kay


----------



## Bird-Boy (15. September 2012)

Könnten ruhig mal wieder eine raus bringen


----------



## chaindog.123 (17. September 2012)

Kommt doch bald wieder eine!
Sind schon Bilder im Netz, 2013/2014
spätestens... Alerdings mit den
Kartuschen der 888 wenn ich mich
nicht irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascard (5. Februar 2013)

ich hab och noch eine shiver dc bei mir, wer intersse einfach bei mir melden 
[email protected] 

good ride


----------



## 2low4you (6. Februar 2013)

dhdrop83 schrieb:


> Könnten ruhig mal wieder eine raus bringen






http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=245&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:88


----------

